# Painting



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I have always wanted to learn how to paint. I go to a craft show and see some things and think "I could easily make that!" but I have no clue about painting.

I am thinking acrylics might be a good starting point(??) but would like a kit or something to start with. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I paint with acrylics and I'm also one that if I have a picture to look at I can usually paint it just like the pic. You might check with your local craft store, i.e. JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby, etc. They offer classes. You can check online.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Go to Pinterest and type learn to paint in the search.....lots of places to learn step by step, such as clouds, flowers, lots of ideas...


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Pinterest ... duh!! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

What type of things do you seem to like best? Tole type painting, painting on objects, or do you mean paintings like you put on a wall, landscapes or florals or still life?

Reason I ask is there are so many many avenues. If you would like to learn basic, all-around oil painting, I highly recommend Helen Van Wyk. Her videos from a teaching stand point (and her books) are superb. I have dozens upon dozens of instructional videos, and stacks of books too, and truly of all of them, she teaches the basics so very plainly. From her instruction, you can use oil painting first, but the basics of painting apply to all mediums.

I will tell you watercolor is the hardest for me, and it is approached from the opposite of other mediums as to highlights. This is very confusing at first, so try to stick with either learning wc and not the others at the same time, or vice versa.

Again, the type of painting you are interested in will help and I might offer more advice based on that.

It's so fun and rewarding! I used to think I can't paint - because I can't draw. I would never ever ever have thought I could do this:








You can do it too!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Acrylics is a good start because they dry fast. 

When I started I just started making outer space pictures, that way if they looked weird it was suppose to :thumb:
This was my first one









Then I moved onto forests 









And gradually more detailed pictures

































Youll have a few mess ups along the way, but the beauty of acrylics is they are easy to fix
Something I did was *youtube Bob Ross *and followed his instructions. 
He uses oils though, so sometimes what hes teaching doesnt really apply, but techniques are sometimes the same. 

Good luck. Painting is fun. Most of it is trial and error. Take it gradual and slowly move to more details. 
And one of the biggest tips is to sometimes STOP. Getting frustrated with a piece and continuing to try and fix it will usually not turn out in your favor. If you give it an hour, a few days or so and come back to it, it sometimes helps a lot. 
Being able to sit down and do it comes and goes for me. Sometimes Im on point, other times ...disaster


Also - Im a "cheater"
I am not above drawing it out on paper first and then cutting out sections to trace it on the canvas.


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, those are beautiful! I want to paint flowers and things to decorate the house. Now I don't mind forking over $300+ for a well executed painting (like the one in our dining room - beautiful watercolor) but for something that looks like a monkey did it, I think I can do that. 

I would like to paint on canvas for framables on the wall. That is what I kinda dream about doing anyways.



Homesteader said:


> What type of things do you seem to like best? Tole type painting, painting on objects, or do you mean paintings like you put on a wall, landscapes or florals or still life?
> 
> Reason I ask is there are so many many avenues. If you would like to learn basic, all-around oil painting, I highly recommend Helen Van Wyk. Her videos from a teaching stand point (and her books) are superb. I have dozens upon dozens of instructional videos, and stacks of books too, and truly of all of them, she teaches the basics so very plainly. From her instruction, you can use oil painting first, but the basics of painting apply to all mediums.
> 
> ...


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Good points and tips - thanks!! May be I should put painting supplies on my Christmas list.  I don't think I could work too long with 2 wee ones about but still, I would like to try it!



SarahFair said:


> Acrylics is a good start because they dry fast.
> 
> When I started I just started making outer space pictures, that way if they looked weird it was suppose to :thumb:
> This was my first one
> ...


----------

